# How many inches is 1.2 Cubic Feet?



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

14in by 14 right? just wanan make sure, cuz i already built a box, but i got better wood now so im ganan rebuilt it, just wanan make sure i have the mesurments right
14x14?
Hopefully im correct, if now someone plz tell me how many INches 1.2cubic feet is


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: How many inches is 1.2 Cubic Feet? (DimcheMKV)*

Come on, someone plz help me out here, am i right or wrong, i suck in math!!!!! HELP!


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: How many inches is 1.2 Cubic Feet? (DimcheMKV)*

One cubic foot is 12"x12"x12", or 1728 cubic inches.
To figure out the dimensions you need, first find out how many cubic inches in your box:
1.2 cu ft = 1728*1.2 cu in = 2074 cu in
Now, pick a dimension that you want. Let's say you need a box that's 8" high. We now divide by that:
2074 cu in / 8 in = 259 sq in
Now let's pick one more dimension. Let's say that we need it at least 11" long so we can fit our 10" woofer in it. We'll divide again:
259 sq in / 11 in = 23.5 in
So our unknown dimension is 23.5". And to verify, 23.5x11x8 = 2068 cu in, very close (within 1%).


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: How many inches is 1.2 Cubic Feet? (DimcheMKV)*

quote:[HR][/HR]14in by 14 right? just wanan make sure, cuz i already built a box, but i got better wood now so im ganan rebuilt it, just wanan make sure i have the mesurments right
14x14?
Hopefully im correct, if now someone plz tell me how many INches 1.2cubic feet is[HR][/HR]​1.2Cubic feet equals 2074.6 Cubic Inches.
WTF 1.2 Cu. ft is 2073.6 Cu. in. But you have only two measurements. which give you Suared inches. To get to 1.2 Cu.Ft, with 14" X 14" you will need the thrid measurment. So you'll need a box that is;
14" X 14" X 11" = 2156in^3
2156 in^3/1728in^3 = 1.248Ft^3.
Depending on your sub-woofer, it will take up anywhere from .03 to .08 Cubic feet of displacement (Displacemnt was figured off of the average disp. of a 10" and 12" sub) If you are going to port the enclosure you'll have to factor in the volume that the port displaces.




[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 12:10 PM 4-15-2002]


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: How many inches is 1.2 Cubic Feet? (DimcheMKV)*

Check here lazy bones ! http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp 
Plug in your numbers and it spits out your cubic airspace. As mentioned above you need three figures lenght / width / depth . Also , its good to factor in the thickness of your wood. 
Don't worry, I suck at math too, so I use this page quite often.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: How many inches is 1.2 Cubic Feet? (DimcheMKV)*

Thankz a BUNCH GUYS, you dont know how much that helped me, i had my boxed built 14 by 14, by 14, i already ahve my speakers in, 2 12inch Pionner IMPP DVC, i need the box atleast 14 up and down, and 14 left and right, now depth i dont know yet, still gatta do some reading, sorry im kinda bad in math







dont hate me!
Hehe once agian thankz! oww yea if you can just tell me the LXWXH i need for thoose speakers it would be of much help! but dont worry, im ganan find it out my self! so im not lazy







, but if ya know, POST AWAY


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: How many inches is 1.2 Cubic Feet? (DimcheMKV)*

Which pioneer 12's the TS-W304DVC, TS-W3041DVC, or TS-W1241DVC? I was gonna say they don't give any info. as to what the driver displacement is, I would give you the dimentions. Also your measurements are outter so the internal volume would be smaller but that can be made up by the making the depth longer. So, the question is how thick in the material you are using? And are you going to go seal or ported enclosure?


----------

